# Will u insist that u kids do music also?



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

Will u insist that yr kids do music also?
I will...caz I believe one sole purpose in having kids is to pass on whatever that is good in you to the next generation.
I'll make em practice like hell.
But maybe all this talk is too easy for a non-mum person like me...
I'll only understand all the complications when I have my own kids. 
What about u? Were u all forced to learn last time?
My Dad used to flog me if I didn't practice. I remembered there was a day he locked me in the room and made me practiced till midnight...I still remembered the piece: John Thompson Bk 1, pg 3...First time I got to play BH. :angry: 
I used to hate him for that, but now, I'm really grateful for all his trashings.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

> *What about u? Were u all forced to learn last time?*


I was never forced, but maybe so i was too lazy. The wish to study something with music came up with me not that long ago, so i wished to have more technical skill i have now .

My children (will dure a bit when i will have some  ) will have to learn instruments of course whether they want or not :lol:


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Same goes for ME too!


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

Well, my parents weren't remotely interested in my doing any music. What little I know is due to my own whining, perservence and practicing. I wonder how far I might have gone with some serious support?

I want my kids to do music...but I don't think making them is the way to go...I started my oldest son on piano...I insisted he practice...it got to the point where he spent 1/2 hour in front of piano crying his heart out...and not one note to be heard...so then I let him quite piano if he did band...which he did until now...now I have to let him quit that as well...

...however, he has the basics of music, can read and play a bit...so I guess it was worth it...

...my daughter is a different kid altogether...not a muscial diehard by any means, and will never be an exceptional talent...so I'm backing off a little, and hoping she'll just enjoy it enough to keep on going...3 instruments is a lot...all I'm hoping for her is that she's good enough to play in some ensemble should she want to, and be able to accompany (easier rep.) should she want to...

...my youngest , at 9, is another story altogether...he has what I consider a slight learning disability...it doesn't affect his intelligence at all, but he has problems with language (speaking, reading, writing)...he kinda wants to play something...so I started teaching him the basics of music on the piano (which I'm well able to do...chronic beginner that I am)...but he can't move his fingers properly on the keyboard, nor does he seem to be able to remember which piano key is which note (never mind translating that to paper)...but he can play the few tunes we worked through by ear (or so I'm guessing)...he took recorder in Grade 3 this year...and even though I practiced with him...he got like a 51% in music! Oi! His speech difficulties make tonguing hard for him, which is why I think he has to avoid woodwinds.

He does show a little interest in the violin...and I have nice 3/4 that he could use...so now we're debating...should we get him piano lessons starting this Sept. and hope his finger coordination improves, or get him violin lessons...hoping his finger coordination improves...LOL...(at least he only then has to read 1 clef)...

...then in Grade 5 he's wanting to try the trombone...fine by me...

...I'm hoping that having someone else teach him this year (piano or violin) will give him a head start when he starts band...

...and the funny thing is...I think he's likely the most musical of the lot of us...

The point to this loooooooooong post? Everyone is an individual and you can't make anyone do anything if they don't want to (even if they don't admit to wanting to) or force ability where none exists.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

A very nice potrait of your kids


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...LOL...thanks...


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't believe in forcing children to do things it they're not important for their character. But I think motivation should be enough if you put in what it takes. And if you choose the right instruments for them, individually. Unless they're not musically gifted, in which case they should be made to go far anyway. But most of the children of those who are musically gifted will be musically gifted themselves, except for a few "odd" ones who should be treated with understanding and respect. (Of course it would be different if you were to be foolish enough to have a marriage like Haydn's  , but anyways...:lol: )


----------



## Thomas (Jul 21, 2004)

I too, like Daniel, will force my kids to master an instrument, preferably the violin whether they like it or not.
Because I believe all the benefits that music will bring you, how it enriches you.
But of cause the learning path has to be a healthy and happy one. Music, if forced, will only make the kid hate it more. But by hook or by crook, my kid will at least have to finish his diploma.


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daniel+Jul 25 2004, 01:13 PM-->QUOTE(daniel @ Jul 25 2004, 01:13 PM)I was never forced, but maybe so i was too lazy. The wish to study something with music came up with me not that long ago, so i wished to have more technical skill i have now .
> [snapback]429[/snapback]​[/b]_


_

This is exactly my problem too!

<!--QuoteBegin-baroque flute_@Jul 25 2004, 09:08 PM
*I don't believe in forcing children to do things it they're not important for their character. But I think motivation should be enough if you put in what it takes. And if you choose the right instruments for them, individually. Unless they're not musically gifted, in which case they should be made to go far anyway. But most of the children of those who are musically gifted will be musically gifted themselves, except for a few "odd" ones who should be treated with understanding and respect. (Of course it would be different if you were to be foolish enough to have a marriage like Haydn's  , but anyways...:lol: )
[snapback]450[/snapback]​*[/quote]

But I do agree here. I won't push my kids, but I WILL encourage them to try music and if not music, whatever, their "specific" talent in life is, I'll support it. :mellow:


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

Yes, I will insist my kids do music, at least at the school level. I already am planning on getting my daughter a wee violin! There are so many instruments to choose from I'm sure they will find one they like. Learning an instrument is a discipline I think all kids should learn. My parents thought it was very important that each of us learned an instrument. My sister and I took the violin (she eventually switched to cello) and my brothers learned clarinet and percussion. I am the only one who still plays, but they all reached some level of proficiency and we all know how to read music! There were amny times as a child I wanted to put my violin away and never take it out again, but my mom wouldn't let me do that! I'm thankful for it. So I will make them learn an instrument of their choosing because one day they will appreciate it!


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

I wish my parents had gotten me started with the violin as a child. I would have had much more technical skill than I do now, that's for sure. However, I guess it is better that they didn't force me into anything than maybe a footbal player or something like that.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

DW said:


> Will u insist that yr kids do music also?
> I will...caz I believe one sole purpose in having kids is to pass on whatever that is good in you to the next generation.
> I'll make em practice like hell.
> But maybe all this talk is too easy for a non-mum person like me...
> ...


U know it!!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Boy he must miss his trashings


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Is there a way we can notify DW and Daniel? because they could probably resurrect things like Mahler's Second Symphony.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Boy he must miss his trashings


The cat usually induces perfect pitch, by the 18th stroke. Just ask Beethoven!


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

My Dad got me interested by not letting me touch his guitar. "You aren't old enough." "You aren't ready." Later he let me bring it over to him but not play it on the way.

By enjoying it so much and keeping it from me, he slowly nurtured my growing interest into an obsession, like one tends the coals of a campfire. I have been passionate about stringed instruments ever since.

He did the same with his darn fly rod too, and well, yea, I am pretty passionate about fishing.


----------

